# pups 1 week old



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

peggys pups are now 1 week old and if you look really closely your just start to see the tiny black spots coming through.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh hun they are just gorgeous are they yours?xx


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

no not this lot, but the father i bred his zak's brother hector


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

aaaawww I'm in love :001_wub: I am so jealous. Didn't realise you were having pups Carol, are you keeping one? Can't wait to see how they progress


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 6, 2009)

awr congrats on the pups...soo cute


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

gillieworm said:


> aaaawww I'm in love :001_wub: I am so jealous. Didn't realise you were having pups Carol, are you keeping one? Can't wait to see how they progress


no im not having one. im going to say now im NOT lol. sadly they are not my pups but the father is zak's brother.
im going to see them in a few more weeks time cant wait.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely pics, the pups are so sweet and mum is gorgeous


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww they look so Cute all lined in a row


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

:w00t:awww look at them..there like little piggys.....mum looks content dosent she..


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww carol they are so cute  all lined up in a row: ) you can just see the spots appearing on the last pic lovely xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How fab they are mine never managed to lie tlike that they were all messy on top of each other..lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

aww they look so georgous by what age are the spots all fully in? are they all in when the puppy is 8 weeks or do they keep changing while the pup grows?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww they are gorgeous Carol


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

spotty pups , gotta love em


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awhh...i love them all! :001_wub:


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> aww they look so georgous by what age are the spots all fully in? are they all in when the puppy is 8 weeks or do they keep changing while the pup grows?


you will full see there spots at around 2 to 3 weeks old and they will carry on getting new spots coming though out their life, as they grow older they do get less and less spots coming though,
as i get pic's from angus i will put them on site so you will slowly see the spots coming more and more.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

carol said:


> no im not having one. im going to say now im NOT lol. sadly they are not my pups but the father is zak's brother.
> im going to see them in a few more weeks time cant wait.


Carol they look soooo lovely, won't you be tempted just a little when you go to see em


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw they're lovely


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

just spoken to angus with the pups their little eyes are just beinging to open so they are sending me some more pic's some time today when they have downloaded them.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww so cute!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww little puppies how cute,xxxx great pictures,


----------

